# I smell a NC herf comming on!!!!!



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok I feel guilty I could not make the Raleigh herf so I am thinking about putting together a "I'm sorry" herf of sorts. I have seen a ton of new NC guys come in here lately. I think we should put together another NC herf.

I am going to call Lexington NC for the herf since it is more centrally located for most folks and also would touch some SC (wij, techninja,spoodle, etc) guys as well. Our last herf went well at Yarborough's Restaurant. I can reserve a room or do it outside depending on weather.

Throw out some dates and sign in if you would like to attend. Once we hammer out the details I will start another thread for people to sign up.

http://www.restaurants.com/US/DetailPage2.asp?RefNo=3369567781&Nav=scannedmenu&


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The Yarborough Lex/outdoor herf was a great indoor/outdoor venue except for me wandering around and smashing peoples wineglasses. (Thanks for reminding me, Joe.)

Carolina evenings are nice in May. I'm in if a the business travel schedule allows, especially if Spoob's can come this time.  I'd vote for starting a little early - say four- or five o'clock - and finishing whenever.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Depending on the date I too would be interested especially since I could not make the Raleigh herf last minute do to work.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> The Yarborough Lex/outdoor herf was a great indoor/outdoor venue except for me wandering around and smashing peoples wineglasses. (Thanks for reminding me, Joe.)
> 
> Carolina evenings are nice in May. I'm in if a the business travel schedule allows, especially if Spoob's can come this time.  I'd vote for starting a little early - say four- or five o'clock - and finishing whenever.


I concur.....Lets start early this time. I might work on something as good or better but will have to get back with ya on it.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You know, I think it is a bit xenophobic, and horribly rude to exclude our Cuban friends. I think you should open it to cigars of ALL nationalities, considering the news today and the warm fuzzy feelings of faux-glasnost. 


Hope it turns into a wonderful herf.. Then again, who has been to a crappy herf? Not me, I assure you. The only ones I regret are the ones I couldn't attend.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> You know, I think it is a bit xenophobic, and horribly rude to exclude our Cuban friends. I think you should open it to cigars of ALL nationalities, considering the news today and the warm fuzzy feelings of faux-glasnost.
> 
> Hope it turns into a wonderful herf.. Then again, who has been to a crappy herf? Not me, I assure you. The only ones I regret are the ones I couldn't attend.


Cubans are always welcome to our herfs......:tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

52 views and only two people? Come on guys!!! Do I host that bad of a herf? :hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Count me in, Robert. Fridays are better for me than Saturdays... but I will do my best to be there WHENEVER it is held. :ss

Sorry you missed the Raleigh herf... but another LexHerf would suit me fine.* :tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Count me in, Robert, if the date works:tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a firm maybe again.:tu Sounds like fun and not too far away.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Wij,spoodle,techninja? Where are you guys? Since the Shack Herf are you guys to good to attend our little herf now? :r


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i bet the SC guys would love to come.

i am down.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> i bet the SC guys would love to come.
> 
> i am down.


No offense, but that giant peach watertower around Cowpens looks a lot like a butt.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

If I can Swing the Date, I'm definitely in! let me know. . . :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm free anytime after June 20th--boards then; so days pretty full from now til then. I think our spring break though is like the week of March 14th or something like that. So don't count on me, but I'm gonna keep a watch to see what day yall decide.


----------



## Swift1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. Never been to one. That being said. Count me in pending the date.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> The Yarborough Lex/outdoor herf was a great indoor/outdoor venue except for me wandering around and smashing peoples wineglasses. (Thanks for reminding me, Joe.)...


:r Sorry Moo! You were just being friendly... and I think the lady was pretty well "polluted." She may have been responsible for the glass... you were just at the "scene of the crime." :ss

Looking forward to herfing with this rowdy crowd again. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Depending on the date, I would be game.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

RJT said:


> Wij,spoodle,techninja? Where are you guys? Since the Shack Herf are you guys to good to attend our little herf now? :r


Don't forget MMHIII! :r

Just kidding, Robert. You know me and Stu are in as long as our schedules allow. It was 10 hours to florida. The 3 hour trip to Lexington will feel like a beer run.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> Don't forget MMHIII! :r
> 
> Just kidding, Robert. You know me and Stu are in as long as our schedules allow. It was 10 hours to florida. The 3 hour trip to Lexington will feel like a beer run.


I wonder how far it is if you guys have to swing through Columbia first?  Depending on the date I should be able to make this if I don't have any schedule conflicts. :ss


----------



## Barney'sFunGirl (May 28, 2007)

Are girls allowed or is this strictly a He-Man Woman Hater's Herf?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Barney'sFunGirl said:


> Are girls allowed or is this strictly a He-Man Woman Hater's Herf?


Depends, you single? :r:r Of course, all welcome!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm a rock solid write it in ink...... probably.


No "He man woman haters" in this group, all are welcome.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Barney'sFunGirl elevates any herf she attends with a simple flip of her haid. 

Whoa up thar...

Just a moment...

Say... you're not part of that controversial counter-revolutionary all-girl pass, are you? Tell me you're not running with Mrs. KASR and Joan and CigarGal and all THAT mob?!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Barney'sFunGirl said:


> Are girls allowed or is this strictly a He-Man Woman Hater's Herf?


Yes just dont tell our wives.  J/K all are welcome but be warned you may be the only girl around a bunch of dumb men....:r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I wonder how far it is if you guys have to swing through Columbia first?  Depending on the date I should be able to make this if I don't have any schedule conflicts. :ss


It seems as if Columbia in on the way to every herf I go to. Strange.

:r


----------



## Barney'sFunGirl (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to all who welcome girls, or in my case, women. 
FYI - 
1. I'm not single thanks to Barney.
2. Mister Moo vouches for me, for what that's worth. Yes, Dan, I'm in on the all-girl pass.
3. Attending the herf sounds interesting, so depending on my work/school schedule I'd say I'll definitely, probably think about trying to maybe get around to coming to the herf!

You guys enjoy your smokes!
:w


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Come on guys lets get this going soon.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I would be in, for now... Let's start the guestimates at 17.38% right now.

BTW, SC Sit Down VIII is scheduled for April 12, 2008 in the midlands of South Carolina (Irmo, to be specific). This is a fundraiser event, with tons and tons of reps involved.

So.... I'd hope that a NC herf could be some time in May!

And, I'm riding with Brad. _Sorry, Vanderburg..._


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Let's say I ride to Columbia and join up with David, Brad, Ted, Robert...who the hell ever. I'd be in if I didn't have to ride alone all the way.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Let's say I ride to Columbia and join up with David, Brad, Ted, Robert...who the hell ever. I'd be in if I didn't have to ride alone all the way.


Hell, if I can ride with you once, I can do it again... Blind Music Trivia kicks A$$


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP!! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Robert... I know you have the place... got a date picked out? :ss

(And by date, I don't mean your wife...  )


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I would love to come, but I like June so it does not get in the way of my herf http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1482298#post1482298

I think any date in June would be good for me.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Let's say I ride to Columbia and join up with David, Brad, Ted, Robert...who the hell ever. I'd be in if I didn't have to ride alone all the way.


You bet, Jamie! I think we can definitely work that out. :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Robert... I know you have the place... got a date picked out? :ss
> 
> (And by date, I don't mean your wife...  )


Thinking Sometime in April. Maybe the 12th?

I am planning on another one later on towards late spring, summer also.

Give me some ideas on what you guys think. :tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> You bet, Jamie! I think we can definitely work that out. :ss


Ill ride with u guys


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

if any one going my way can we work out somthing for picking me up? or i can drive if someong want to ride.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

If you guys are going to be traveling some distance I may rethink this. I may consider a herf starting around noon or so. That way we can enjoy ourselves and you guys dont have to drive back late. What do you guys think?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just an FYI - The SC Sit Down VIII herf is the week of 4/12.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, would love to make an NC herf, and I'm already laying the groundwork at home (I did three loads of laundry just yesterday!)

However, SC Sitdown VIII is a "can't miss" event, so I'm hoping the NC herf won't be at the same time. I'm kind of hoping that the CS Gorillas will take that event over!

VanderHERF is also trying to find a date, but the SC Crew will muscle Robert into changing the date as needed!

Keep us posted, RJT!!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

jjirons69 said:


> Just an FYI - The SC Sit Down VIII herf is the week of 4/12.


Ahhh... I will scratch that date and keep thinking. :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

BUMP! Will someone pick a date?!? :r:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Budprince said:


> BUMP! Will someone pick a date?!? :r:ss


Still working on it. :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Budprince said:


> BUMP! Will someone pick a date?!? :r:ss


I'll take Alba if she's not taken.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> I'll take Alba if she's not taken.


Arm wrestle you for her??????


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Arm wrestle you for her??????


How about a cornhole tournament? Best two of three takes Jessica out. :r


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

rockyr said:


> How about a cornhole tournament? :r


I don't know where you're from but that sort of stuff don't fly around these parts.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BUMP!

Ah,

I take a break and rumors of a herf go unnoticed....


I am ready for a herf in Lexington!


When's the date?

ATL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Ah,
> 
> ...


The first weekend after the rum comes in.  :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> The first weekend after the rum comes in.  :tu


:tpd: Forgive us Andrew... we're like a ship full of rum-soaked pirates! You spoiled us. :r


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

ATLHARP said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Ah,
> 
> ...


Are you talking about my VanderHERF. I live in Lexington, SC. Mine is on May 24th


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

vanderburg said:


> Are you talking about my VanderHERF. I live in Lexington, SC. Mine is on May 24th


I don't think so, this herf will be in Lexington, NC just a few miles north of Charlotte.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Bump....When are we herfin?!?!? :ss

RR


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry guys been busy with a new job. Check back soon for details. :tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

sc sit down- april 12-sat
vanderburg- may 24-sat
lake herf- june 13-15-fri-sun
NC herf- july ???
teds lake herf ???

i was looke to get a list of all the herf for the season so i could get the dates off from work. since i work at night and one the weekends i have to request the dates off.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> sc sit down- april 12-sat
> vanderburg- may 24-sat
> lake herf- june 13-15-fri-sun
> NC herf- july ???
> ...


Herf Murray will likely be in August, by all estimation!

Good to see the PSHC rockin'... wtf is up with them gorillas to the north?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Ah,
> 
> ...


Yo! 'HARP!

Give me the details on that leather-wrapped rum again, would you, pls?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Yo! 'HARP!
> 
> Give me the details on that leather-wrapped rum again, would you, pls?


http://costaricasuperstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=933&currency=USD


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> http://costaricasuperstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=933&currency=USD


My $33.00 bottle from a WPB FL liquor store does not taste like the gear A'Harp was passing around in Lexington. Looks like the bottle. Doesn't taste like the bottle.

OMG! Are you A'rps rum.... (gulp) source?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> My $33.00 bottle from a WPB FL liquor store does not taste like the gear A'Harp was passing around in Lexington. Looks like the bottle. Doesn't taste like the bottle.
> 
> OMG! Are you A'rps rum.... (gulp) source?


I don't think this is the source,I do think it's the Rum though


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this looking like MAY, JUNE, or JULY? I'm ready to see you gorillas again.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

:tpd:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this a herf or a not-herf?

Bueller?

Bueller?

(RJT is obviously engaged in real life. Anyone want to pick up the pieces for scheduling a Lex-herf if he's not back here soon? I arranged the last one and I am all arranged out. I just want to get out on the weekend and smoke and drink and have fun at someone elses place. 

Wait! That's what I did at the last herf I arranged! Fantastic!)


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Moo! I took your lead when I went to FL and picked up some of that rum. I also picked up a bottle of ZAYA....I see another two man mini herf coming.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> Moo! I took your lead when I went to FL and picked up some of that rum. I also picked up a bottle of ZAYA....I see another two man mini herf coming.


Sorry I missed the mini-herf... but I know you guys had some good coffee and great conversation.

Come back, *RJT*! We await your leadership (organization), o herfy one! :ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd definitely be down for a herf with the NC crew!

I get back stateside on June 17th, so if its anytime after that I should be down. Lets pick a date and a place already!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bigswol2 said:


> Moo! I took your lead when I went to FL and picked up some of that rum. I also picked up a bottle of ZAYA....I see another two man mini herf coming.


If someone doesn't get a hold of this NC herf thing and stomp it into submission then it'll be you and me, a few boxes of cigars and two bottles of rum. I'll try and remember a lighter and something to smoke this time.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I know I'm new here, but if people would be interested in a road trip to jacksonville NC I'd be willing to organize something down here. it's about 2-3 hours from raleigh and 1 hour north of wilmington on rt 17 right near camp lejeune. My local B&M is opening a new store and he has a very nice lounge that we could use or we could do it somewhere else. Anyway I'd like to meet the other gorillas here and get together for a day of food, drinks and smokes!!!:ss:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Who's taking this on? 

Coommmeee onnn. You know you want to!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

scroggers said:


> I know I'm new here, but if people would be interested in a road trip to jacksonville NC I'd be willing to organize something down here. it's about 2-3 hours from raleigh and 1 hour north of wilmington on rt 17 right near camp lejeune. My local B&M is opening a new store and he has a very nice lounge that we could use or we could do it somewhere else. Anyway I'd like to meet the other gorillas here and get together for a day of food, drinks and smokes!!!:ss:ss


 If this takes off, I will be there. Shoot, I'm at the beach, so it's a straight shot right up 24.:ss I usually don't commit to herfs because I usually wind up working, but this is close enough I can make even if I have to work.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I am SOOOOOOO out of the loop here. . . when are we herfing?:ss

I've missed all of you fine gorillas - I've been away from CS way too long. It would be great to hef with you all.:tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Alright folks, proposing 2 options. Wife and kids will be out of town the weekend of June 28-29, so...

Option 1. My place. I am in Hillsborough, so about 30 minutes from both Greensboro and Raleigh (I drive fast, so your results may vary), so hopefully conveinant. I have a deck, grill, porch, scotch, some shade and a couple cigars.

Cons: It might be hot as H*ll and the wife probably already has divorce papers drawn up citing cigar smoke indoors. Garage or porch would work for potential of rain.

Option 2. Turkey Lounge at Angus Barn in Raleigh (near airport). Pretty conveinant location. Very comfortable, great atmosphere. Not sure I can get any reserved spots, but if we show up when they open at 4-4:30, we can pick a good location. Good food, good drink selection, all the Opus' and Padron Anniv's you could ever want for 2X retail price. They have a great humidor selection, but you pay for it - you can bring all you want though!

Cons: Food is expensive (but pretty good), drinks are more expensive than "free". Further away for the western NC guys.

Thoughts on prefferred options and which day (Sat or Sun)? I know its short notice, but it is 2 weeks:tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Bump!!!! I'm open for either. Although "free" (rread: we all contribute) food and drink is a little more attractive than "pay-per" pricing of drinks and nibbles. . . Let me know time and place and I'm there! And so are SmokeyJoe and BarneyBandman (i'm now their agent):BS:ss


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> If this takes off, I will be there. Shoot, I'm at the beach, so it's a straight shot right up 24.:ss I usually don't commit to herfs because I usually wind up working, but this is close enough I can make even if I have to work.


Fireman, it doesn't look like enough people want to come coastward but if you ever want to catch a smoke let me know. Also the b&m in jacksonville is having a grand opening sometime soon might not be a bad time to have a smoke.


----------



## perikles (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm up for it. The temp for that weekend (if you believe weather.com) is for the lower 90s, so an early start at the WTL would be comfy.

Still, a sweaty smoke in Hillsboro is OK too.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw shucks I might just have to do another one if we can't get this thing together.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> Aw shucks I might just have to do another one if we can't get this thing together.


I'm trying. Not the cook you are, though:tu

Next weekend??


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not gonna be able to next weekend it's my mom's birthday so I'm going to Charlotte. Definitely next time though.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*You guys have got me so spoiled, count me in! Yar's sounds good the last herf there was great.* :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry I missed the mini-herf... but I know you guys had some good coffee and great conversation.
> 
> Come back, *RJT*! We await your leadership (organization), o herfy one! :ss


Ok guys bare with me a bit. Wifey is prego and due in the next 4 weeks so it will have to be done soon or in about 6 to 8 weeks from now. We could have a herf/baby shower... :bl :r

I would love to get this going so what are you guys thinking???

Next Saturday the Pipe and Pint in Greensboro is doing a Fuente event from 12:00 to 6:00. We could hang their and then go to somewhere and eat and herf until folks are ready to go.

Let me know what you guys think of a last minute herf next Saturday starting at P&P then moving somewhere for dinner.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I would be interested in a central NC herf. I'm in Winston, so Greensboro, Lexington, etc. would all be good for me. My work schedule would be the onl factor and I won't be able to confirm I'm coming until the day of most likely.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

like the idea of a NC herf...but I'll be entertaining some out of town visitors at Lake Tillery next weekend. Enjoy...wherever it's decided to be held! If it gets postponed...DO let me know!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

RJT said:


> Ok guys bare with me a bit. Wifey is prego and due in the next 4 weeks so it will have to be done soon or in about 6 to 8 weeks from now. We could have a herf/baby shower... :bl :r
> 
> I would love to get this going so what are you guys thinking???
> 
> ...


I might be able to meet after work. Around 7 or 8. I'll keep checking in. Four weeks Rob, that is awesome! Sorry we keep missing each other's calls.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

RJT said:


> Ok guys bare with me a bit. Wifey is prego and due in the next 4 weeks so it will have to be done soon or in about 6 to 8 weeks from now. We could have a herf/baby shower... :bl :r
> 
> I would love to get this going so what are you guys thinking???
> 
> ...


That could be fun! We could even have the herf as a part of the Fuente event or after if someone calls the pipe and pint and clears it.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Alright, temp in the 90s make it a no-go for my place. I am in for Pipe and Pint in Greensboro. What time does everyone want to meet up there?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I figured everyone would get their when they want and then we go eat and herf near by after the event at 6:00. Consider P&P the meet up location.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

This going to work?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> This going to work?


You said, "Next Saturday the Pipe and Pint in Greensboro is doing a Fuente event from 12:00 to 6:00. We could hang their and then go to somewhere and eat and herf until folks are ready to go."

Is that Saturday, June 28th?

Sounds good to me if so.

http://www.thepipeandpint.com/location.html


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> You said, "Next Saturday the Pipe and Pint in Greensboro is doing a Fuente event from 12:00 to 6:00. We could hang their and then go to somewhere and eat and herf until folks are ready to go."
> 
> Is that Saturday, June 28th?
> 
> ...


Yes June 28th.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it up there. What time do you all want to meet?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BostonMark said:


> I'm gonna try to make it up there. What time do you all want to meet?


I'll aim for 3:00pm until whenever. Mrs. Moo is blowing town for the mountains on Fri-Sun. That leaves my cigars, pipes, motorcycle and me at liberty on Saturday (after I pull a few chits out of the job-jar).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great! Fantastic! See y'all there. :r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

How many are getting together at P&P? 

I might make the trek up from SC to meet some NC BOTL.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll be there with Perkles sometime around 3-4PM.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am not sure where we can go after this event. The Chop House stopped cigar smoking a few weeks ago. I am going to have to do some checking around. We have the first location in Greensboro we went that was rude and the other bar that got real crowded and loud.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be there around three, maybe closer to four if I get caught up at the office before heading out. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Arriving by/before 3:00pm and hanging for a few hours; will be on two wheels and want to get to the foothills before dark.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

RJT said:


> I am not sure where we can go after this event. The Chop House stopped cigar smoking a few weeks ago. I am going to have to do some checking around. We have the first location in Greensboro we went that was rude and the other bar that got real crowded and loud.


Is there a fox and hound in Greensboro? I'd like to watch the Pacquio fight tonight. Considering I can' t meet up until late. Rob, I'll give you a call after work. Hope to see you guys tonight!


----------



## perikles (Feb 1, 2008)

Two cigar friendly places that I have found on the net are Chumley's and The Paisley Pineapple.

Does anyone know anything about either of these?


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

perikles said:


> Two cigar friendly places that I have found on the net are Chumley's and The Paisley Pineapple.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about either of these?


The Paisley Pineapple????? Sounds like a manly place.:ss


----------



## perikles (Feb 1, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with the Paisley Pineapple. See for yourself!!:cb

(Kidding of course, don't sue me PP owners).


----------



## Barney Jr (Jun 5, 2008)

Wish I could be there but alas, I am at work. Let me know when the next one is.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good herfin' with you all fellas:tu Had a great time.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

[email protected], how did I miss this one? Wish I would have seen the thread earlier otherwise I would have come!:c


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mtb996 said:


> Good herfin' with you all fellas:tu Had a great time.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.


Me too, cant wait till "the bus" rolls into town again.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

have something closer the the sc border so i can make it next time, say around concord mills area.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ir13 said:


> have something closer the the sc border so i can make it next time, say around concord mills area.


We will have another Lexington NC herf. :tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

ir13 said:


> have something closer the the sc border so i can make it next time, say around concord mills area.


+1 for this idea, although the Lexington herf was not a bad ride but the Charlotte area would be sweet and one can dream!:r So what are we looking at date wise for another Lex herf?


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great time guys! Good to see you all again. Robert did those tickets get you anything?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bigswol2 said:


> Great time guys! Good to see you all again. Robert did those tickets get you anything?


Nope I lost. You were the only BIG winner. :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

+2 lexington


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I was out of town... sorry I missed it! Looking forward to the next LexHerf.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I was out of town... sorry I missed it! Looking forward to the next LexHerf.


You can ride biatch on the back of the Honda, Joe. Gotta football helmet?


----------

